# Dead Island



## D-Dub (May 10, 2010)

Anyone else looking forward to this? I loved playing L4D and L4D2

http://deadisland.deepsilver.com/deadisland.php


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Looks amazing, I love a good zombie game


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

dam looks promising, 
When's release date?


----------

